# Trinity Hot in the Winter



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Good Morning Guys,
First of all thank God for a beautiful day, safe passage, great fun, great fellowship and great fishing. I took a couple out 2 guys out Saturday with the intentions of enjoying a beautiful day and catching a couple of fish of course. We pulled into our fishing area and was trying to decide where to start. A fleet of boats were in the popular area but, I have caught more fish in the overflow areaâ€¦.so that is where we started. I decided to fish over a reef that is surrounded by mud. (I love structure!! That the Bass fishermen in me). My 2 guys were throwing shrimp under corks and I start with 4â€™ LSU paddle tail on a 1/8 jig head. I always use 1/4 jig head but, I wanted to try something that I can work a little bit slowerâ€¦. And it worked!! On our first drift 1 of the guys hooked up, FISH ON!!!! And at the same time I hooked up. His trout was 16â€™ and mine was 20â€™. No one else was hooking up and we did not get but one more strike. Hmmmmm. We just had 2 on at the same time earlier. So after drifting for a few hundred yards, I decided to go back and anchor up where we caught the previous 2. On my first cast once we anchored, BANG!! Another 20â€™ trout. I always throw 2 different baits to see which one the fish like better. My second bait was a 5â€™ Assassin, Texas Roach. Every other cast I was getting nailed with the Texas Roach. Twitch Twitch Bang! Twitch Twitch Bang! Well, Texas Roach it the bait of choice today. The other guys on the boat switched to plastic but, they could not get the ratio/rhythm down. One of the guys caught 2 on plastic and the other one caught 0, so they went back to shrimp and corks. By 9:30, we had 30 trout and a bonus flounder whiles guys and guides passing by us were struggling to get 1 limit. 
These are the days that we dream about and often are a day late or a dollar short. This is the beginning of a new year and this is a great way to start it off. Tight Lines Guysâ€¦.Tight Lines!!.


----------

